# jig for drum cam



## gilessim (Aug 20, 2007)

I was looking at the "los pyros" and was thinking  how the hell could you make that drum cam, came up with this idea this morning, sorry for my very sketchy sketch, but I'm sure you can all get the idea!,any thoughts?


----------



## rake60 (Aug 20, 2007)

I understand it.  Looks good to me! 
I've made critical parts in the past from sketches much less accurate
than yours.  Neatness don't count err.  LOL

Great Idea, and great plans!


----------

